
MacBook Pro teardown reveals battery tweaks, Thunderbolt details - acconrad
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/02/macbook-pro-teardown-reveals-battery-tweaks-thunderbolt-details.ars
======
xiongchiamiov
Actual link: [http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-
Unibody-E...](http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-
Early-2011-Teardown/4990/1)

